

Ask HN: please review my GoogleTV project, localshow.tv - idm
http://localshow.tv

======
idm
localshow.tv plays music videos by the bands playing upcoming concerts in your
city.

I've actually been working on this for over a year, but now I'd like to get
feedback from a larger audience and show off the product of my labour.

Please give it a look! Thanks.

Also, feel free to ask me anything.

